# parasites?



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok i was doing water changes on my tanks today and noticed 2 of them had tiny blackish/brownish bugs on them i mean they was small like the tip of a pin and was wondering are these parasites? they had legs n sh*t they were all over and they could swim it looked like so please help if you can tell what it is by this crappy description (i cant get pics cause you cant see them on the pics their 2 damn small)

thx and any help is GREATLY appreciated

any tips on treating also please


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

btw i didnt notice them till the water level was lower i saw them when they were not in the water (on top of the water/on glass out of water) i dont know for sure if they are like down IN the water so.... please tell me if this is anything to worry about asap!!!

thx!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sound like fish lice/mites. I don't know how they treat them. I am sure someone will post soon with the answer on how to treat these bastards or do a google search on fish mites.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok thx genin

can fish mites live OUT of water? cause i saw them crawling on the insides of the lid and just above water level

and if theres any kind of medication i can buy at a pet store please help me with what it is and all that cause i dont want to try salt unless i have to since ive never tried it or anything and dont totally understand it

thx!


----------

